# Pregnant Bitch Won't Eat!!!



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Kali is now 5 weeks along and already I am having trouble getting her to eat. I have tried canned with her kibble and yogurt/eggs with her kibble with no luck. Now she will beg for people food and acts likes she is starving to death (and I do admit I give in here and there) :uhoh:. She has not eaten kibble for almost 2 1/2 days. What and when do you start mixing to get them to eat? How long is it safe for her to go without eating? She is very large and obviously quite pregnant and its apparent she is back to her diva ways. I keep thinking if she begs than she can't be sick or whatever. My gawd I just hope someone would keep me this comfortable should I be expecting. Ant advice would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ash... don't know about pg bitches, but have great luck getting them to eat using the canned tripe (Trippetts is the brand available here). It's enough to make you gag. but OMG, they go nuts for it and it is very nutritious.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I was putting pacific jack mackerel in with Tauri's food for a few days when she was turning her nose up at it! It worked! She is now back to eating...knock on wood...I do think they get a bit of morning sickness...hoping it'll pass for Kali


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Hmmm our store does sell that stuff. Perhaps I will starve myself until tonight and try her with a can. Good idea, thanks PM. So I should be adding what I can for to eat then? I was not sure whether to hold out or give in LOL, thanks. Heather do you think tuna would be ok. I can't handle much fish but that. LOL


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ash said:


> Hmmm our store does sell that stuff. Perhaps I will starve myself until tonight and try her with a can. Good idea, thanks PM. So I should be adding what I can for to eat then? I was not sure whether to hold out or give in LOL, thanks. Heather do you think tuna would be ok. I can't handle much fish but that. LOL


If you're going to try the tripe, there is a trippetts variety that has salmon added to it. ..... haven't used anything but the plain, but it might be another way to tempt her. I think if you get her eating this, perhaps you can start adding her regular food to it ???? I'm not sure if it is considered a complete diet... I would doubt it.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Ash... don't know about pg bitches, but have great luck getting them to eat using the canned tripe (Trippetts is the brand available here). It's enough to make you gag. but OMG, they go nuts for it and it is very nutritious.


My dogs go crazy for Tripe too. We use the Trippet brand. I 2nd that it's horribly stinky. The pet food store owner told me it's good for their digestion and will settle an upset tummy because it contains all the digestive enzymes and predigested food.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, I will try adding some to her kibble. Hopefully it works, thanks.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Can you buy Tripe at Petco or the grocery store?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Debles said:


> Can you buy Tripe at Petco or the grocery store?


I've found it at a pet food store here called Canine Commissary. I would imagine at stores that carry Canidae. Wellness etc. would be likely to carry it. Or you could order online but I bet it would be quite abit more expensive. Let me know.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

our upscale Pet food store in town carries the Trippet BUT it is 3$ per can! a bit rich for my blood, the PJ mackerel stinks to high heaven and is about 1.25 per can so a bit easier on the budget...sure Ash try the tuna or salmon that won't hurt...I would put as little in as possible to get her to eat, as she could go totally off food again later on! Tauri stopped eating for about 3 days last week and is now back to eating w/o the additives.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

arcane said:


> our upscale Pet food store in town carries the Trippet BUT it is 3$ per can! a bit rich for my blood, the PJ mackerel stinks to high heaven and is about 1.25 per can so a bit easier on the budget...sure Ash try the tuna or salmon that won't hurt...I would put as little in as possible to get her to eat, as she could go totally off food again later on! Tauri stopped eating for about 3 days last week and is now back to eating w/o the additives.


 
Youch !!! I pay 1.99 when not on sale and the 4 of them split a can as a topper on their regular food.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Ash, Nugget's breeder has the same problem with Nugget's dam. She feeds her tripe too when she gets to the point of not eating. She also puts the Iam's "gravies" over her kibble and she gobbles it it. I know she was also just boiling up elbow macaroni and giving her that mixed with canned food and Luna liked it. She was like you, at her wits end trying to get her to eat. LOL


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

You know me Ash....raw raw raw raw.....feed her chicken necks and backs, turkey necks, tripe, sardines fron a can, etc


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I tried the tripe with no luck  So being ever so creative I put the kibble in my blender to mulch it. Then I made a stew of ground beef, rice, chicken and veggie baby canned food, egg, and low sodium/low fat chicken broth. LOL ever so busy in the kitchen and I haven't eaten today LOL. Mixed it with her powdered kibble food and I so happy cause she gobbled it!! Small meals multiple times a day seems to be working better at this stage. Had her to vet this AM and all is well no temp but she is huge we are all pretty certain she is FULL of puppies. Gawd help me. Thanks for all your ideas!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ash said:


> I tried the tripe with no luck  So being ever so creative I put the kibble in my blender to mulch it. Then I made a stew of ground beef, rice, chicken and veggie baby canned food, egg, and low sodium/low fat chicken broth. LOL ever so busy in the kitchen and I haven't eaten today LOL. Mixed it with her powdered kibble food and I so happy cause she gobbled it!! Small meals multiple times a day seems to be working better at this stage. Had her to vet this AM and all is well no temp but she is huge we are all pretty certain she is FULL of puppies. Gawd help me. Thanks for all your ideas!!


Glad you found SOMETHING that worked !!!!! Bet you didn't think you'd have to become the doggy Julia Child !!!! LOL


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Glad you found SOMETHING that worked !!!!! Bet you didn't think you'd have to become the doggy Julia Child !!!! LOL


LOL I was adimit that she was going to eat kibble one way or another. Home cooking and pregnant bitch just don't go together LOL. I was going to be pretty ticked if I made the whole batch and she would not eat it LOL. Phewwwww.


----------

